# St Andrews...Should it host a "Major" ?



## bladeplayer (Jul 19, 2015)

Shared Greens & Fairways , a course that needs the weather to protect it,  but if weather is too bad its unplayable .
Players Can hit drives up other fairways countless times to avoid the trouble on the hole being played 


Is it good enough that a Major suitable course only real protection is the weather ..  


Don't get me wrong I hope to play it some day & I get the aura & awe & the tradition etc ..

But in a game that's evolved so much & in the process left behind outdated traditions as in  the traditional balls ,clubs & clothes etc,  is it time to leave St Andrews off the Open Rota ?

Just curious on others thoughts


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 19, 2015)

Of course it should. Why does it need protection. Lowest score wins is the simple equation, what that score is doesn't really matter.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 19, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Of course it should. Why does it need protection. Lowest score wins is the simple equation, what that score is doesn't really matter.
		
Click to expand...

Why tho ?

Why does it need protection ? to reward good shots punish bad shots ! 

Just curious , im not anti St Andrews or anything


----------



## Spuddy (Jul 19, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Shared Greens & Fairways , a course that needs the weather to protect it,  but if weather is too bad its unplayable .
Players Can hit drives up other fairways countless times to avoid the trouble on the hole being played 


Is it good enough that a Major suitable course only real protection is the weather ..  


Don't get me wrong I hope to play it some day & I get the aura & awe & the tradition etc ..

But in a game that's evolved so much & in the process left behind outdated traditions as in  the traditional balls ,clubs & clothes etc,  is it time to leave St Andrews off the Open Rota ?

Just curious on others thoughts
		
Click to expand...

As I posted elsewhere, it has to stay.  Yes the scoring is generally lower than other courses and the layout makes for longer rounds and less than ideal viewing for the public  but I'm sure if you asked any of the players they would want to win it there over anywhere else.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 19, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Why tho ?
		
Click to expand...

Because most of the players value the Open over all others, because many of them value winning an Open at St Andrews above all others. It's the history and tradition that makes the Open, remove that and there is no Open.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 19, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Why tho ?
		
Click to expand...

WUM I think.
Dewsweeper


----------



## Ethan (Jul 19, 2015)

Look at the winners. Has it not done a decent job of selecting pretty decent winners?

I think it has more subtlety and strategy than you give it credit for.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 19, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Because most of the players value the Open over all others, because many of them value winning an Open at St Andrews above all others. It's the history and tradition that makes the Open, remove that and there is no Open.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies Mike I edited that a bit as you were answering


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 19, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Look at the winners. Has it not done a decent job of selecting pretty decent winners?

I think it has more subtlety and strategy than you give it credit for.
		
Click to expand...

It Could very well have


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2015)

I think the weather and especially the wind yesterday was unseasonal and therefore not the norm and that usually it's playable when it blows. It is iconic, loved by the players and so what if it gives the lowest scores on the rota. It still deserves to be an Open venue


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 19, 2015)

dewsweeper said:



			WUM I think.
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

You've lost me there mate


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 19, 2015)

Given its standing around the world and its 'Home of Golf" credentials, then I think it has to be yes. 

So many are in awe of it and if Tiger, Rory,  Jack,  Gary and Arnie are so behind it as an amazing venue then it's pretty much a done deal.

Never played it myself and understand your "Emperor'sNew Clothes" take on it on balance. 

My brother played it many years ago and says it's an experience he'll never forget. Was he caught up in the moment? Probably, but perhaps that in itself is part of the mystique.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 19, 2015)

Greatest course in the world....if you haven't been then don't comment.....


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 19, 2015)

We're looking at an amateur leading the world's best field going into the final round and you couldn't pick a winner from any of the 30+ players within reach of him.

It's things like that which make The Open so special and even more so when it's at St Andrews. Long may it reign.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 19, 2015)

SammmeBee said:



			Greatest course in the world....if you haven't been then don't comment.....
		
Click to expand...

Really ? so we are not to comment on here on places we haven't been or things we haven't done ?

Gona be quiet


----------



## Val (Jul 19, 2015)

I predict the winning score will be less than the score that won the Masters this year. Should Augusta hold a major on that basis? 

Of course St Andrews should hold the Open and I'm glad it's there every 5 years.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 19, 2015)

SammmeBee said:



			Greatest course in the world....if you haven't been then don't comment.....
		
Click to expand...

Ave been and played it and thought I had been ripped off and it cost me Â£35.

full of Americans whooping and hollering. Full of ball spotters rushing you to play shots. If it wasn't the home of golf with the tradition that went with it then you would not want to play there. The lads I played with preferred the other courses that you had to book to play the old course. (Kings or Quenns cannot remember which).
i have played better courses in Scotland.
should the Open be played there. Deffo. It's like asking should the FA cup be played at Wembley.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 19, 2015)

SammmeBee said:



			Greatest course in the world....if you haven't been then don't comment.....
		
Click to expand...

It's not even the best course in St Andrews let alone the "greatest course in the world". 

And yes I do fit your criteria for answering as I spent 5 years there and played all the courses regularly.


----------



## Piece (Jul 19, 2015)

It may not be the best or greatest course in the world, but it's the course I remember and enjoyed the most. Teeing off the first and walking down the 18th was second to none. Didn't get the same feeling at other Open courses, such as Birkdale, Carnoustie, Royal Lytham, RSG, etc.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 19, 2015)

Piece said:



			It may not be the best or greatest course in the world, but it's the course I remember and enjoyed the most. Teeing off the first and walking down the 18th was second to none. Didn't get the same feeling at other Open courses, such as Birkdale, Carnoustie, Royal Lytham, RSG, etc.
		
Click to expand...

Same here

Its the one. The old lady is "the" Open venue.


----------



## BushFinder (Jul 19, 2015)

I think they could have let the rough grow for the open.
Something like the rough at Gullane, at least some punishment for missing the fairways....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 19, 2015)

I understand what the OP is asking but the history and heritage will always come first, as much this is the first monday in many a year, we risk it every year as we only use links courses, maybe the R&A should consider non-links courses and add them to the rota.


----------



## turkish (Jul 19, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			It's not even the best course in St Andrews let alone the "greatest course in the world". 

And yes I do fit your criteria for answering as I spent 5 years there and played all the courses regularly.
		
Click to expand...

What's the best? Kingsbarns?

I'm playing the castle in September did you play there?

I've heard kingsbarns is amazing


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 19, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I understand what the OP is asking but the history and heritage will always come first, as much this is the first monday in many a year, we risk it every year as we only use links courses, maybe the R&A should consider non-links courses and add them to the rota.
		
Click to expand...

Like where?  Have you any ounce of grasp of what THE Open is about?!


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh and by the way....Old Course St Andrews - Greateat Course in the World.......


----------



## Val (Jul 19, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I understand what the OP is asking but the history and heritage will always come first, as much this is the first monday in many a year, *we risk it every year as we only use links courses, maybe the R&A should consider non-links courses and add them to the rota*.
		
Click to expand...


You've got more chance of one of us winning it than that happening, the Open has and always will be on the links, it's where the game started and the Open is all about tradition.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 19, 2015)

Good read

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/robhodgetts/2010/07/flawed_or_fabulous_the_old_lad.html


----------



## Val (Jul 19, 2015)

turkish said:



			What's the best? Kingsbarns?

I'm playing the castle in September did you play there?

I've heard kingsbarns is amazing
		
Click to expand...

Kingsbarns isn't in St Andrews but yes it's a great course.

The Castle is very good, greens are quirky but it's a stunning golf course.

Best course in St Andrews is reported to be the New course I'm told.


----------



## c1973 (Jul 19, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I understand what the OP is asking but the history and heritage will always come first, as much this is the first monday in many a year, *we risk it every year as we only use links courses,* maybe the R&A should consider non-links courses and add them to the rota.
		
Click to expand...


Aye, cos it doesn't rain at parkland courses does it. &#128515;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I understand what the OP is asking but the history and heritage will always come first, as much this is the first monday in many a year, we risk it every year as we only use links courses, maybe the R&A should consider non-links courses and add them to the rota.
		
Click to expand...

Will and should always be a links course - the other three are played on the variety of courses - The Open is a links comp and shouldn't ever change.

And no the The Open should never be taken away from St Andrews


----------



## Val (Jul 19, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Aye, cos it doesn't rain at parkland courses does it. &#128515;
		
Click to expand...

I played parkland today and it's the wettest course I've played on this year.


----------



## turkish (Jul 19, 2015)

Are you sure? When you go on website it says St. Andrews? 

Only reason I thought it was was the person that told me it's fantastic said it was too


----------



## Val (Jul 19, 2015)

turkish said:



			Are you sure? When you go on website it says St. Andrews? 

Only reason I thought it was was the person that told me it's fantastic said it was too
		
Click to expand...

Technically it's outside St Andrews in the village of Kingsbarns

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingsbarns


----------



## c1973 (Jul 19, 2015)

Val said:



			I played parkland today and it's the wettest course I've played on this year.
		
Click to expand...

And it was probably last weeks rain that was lying on it! &#128515;


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 19, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I understand what the OP is asking but the history and heritage will always come first, as much this is the first monday in many a year, we risk it every year as we only use links courses, *maybe the R&A should consider non-links courses* and add them to the rota.
		
Click to expand...

No!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 19, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Shared Greens & Fairways , a course that needs the weather to protect it,  but if weather is too bad its unplayable .
Players Can hit drives up other fairways countless times to avoid the trouble on the hole being played 


*Is it good enough that a Major suitable course* only real protection is the weather ..  


Don't get me wrong I hope to play it some day & I get the aura & awe & the tradition etc ..

But in a game that's evolved so much & in the process left behind outdated traditions as in  the traditional balls ,clubs & clothes etc,  is it time to leave St Andrews off the Open Rota ?

Just curious on others thoughts
		
Click to expand...

Go and wash your mouth out!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 19, 2015)

Val said:



			You've got more chance of one of us winning it than that happening, the Open has and always will be on the links, it's where the game started and the Open is all about tradition.
		
Click to expand...

Purely a question mate, fully understand it's history and tradition, same people on here defending the Open are some of the same ones who question why Augusta is classed as a major.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Will and should always be a links course - the other three are played on the variety of courses - The Open is a links comp and shouldn't ever change.

And no the The Open should never be taken away from St Andrews
		
Click to expand...

Nice to see you back mate&#128512;


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 19, 2015)

SammmeBee said:



			Greatest course in the world....if you haven't been then don't comment.....
		
Click to expand...

Complete rubbish! And I've played it quite a few times! There are many much better courses - two of them very close by ! 

But certainly up there as one of the greatest golfing experiences!

And, like the manufactured courses that the USGA creates for its Open, it's actually about finding the best player over the 4 days, which it does a pretty good job of doing - probably better than many Open venues have done! It doesn't matter whether the winning score is -19 or +10 imo; it's who scores lowest wins!


----------



## Val (Jul 19, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Purely a question mate, fully understand it's history and tradition, same people on here defending the Open are some of the same ones who question why Augusta is classed as a major.
		
Click to expand...

I would question the Masters as a major as its qualifying criteria is wrong, top 50 and no other real qualifying process other than having had won the event and being a major winner, it's field this year had 97, thats not good enough as a major IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 19, 2015)

Val said:



			I would question the Masters as a major as its qualifying criteria is wrong, top 50 and no other real qualifying process other than having had won the event and being a major winner, it's field this year had 97, thats not good enough as a major IMO.
		
Click to expand...

As soon as it's questioned they pull the history and tradition card, but whatever they do, there 3 can't compete with our 1.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 19, 2015)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Go and wash your mouth out!
		
Click to expand...

As I typed it , il go wash my hands out  

Im not having a go at St Andrews in anyway , its just I hear bout links being a true test of golf , ok fair enough but when you can regularly smash the ball up other fairways to avoid the trouble on the hole your on makes me wonder ..

If as some say (and im NOT doubting you in any way )St Andrews is the Open , what about the years its played elsewhere ?

If its about tradition why don't they still play it it with old clubs on feather balls  in jackets etc ?.. 

I love watching the Open , I will hopefully some day play St Andrews im just curious as to peoples thoughts etc


----------



## Val (Jul 19, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			As I typed it , il go wash my hands out  

Im not having a go at St Andrews in anyway , its just I hear bout links being a true test of golf , ok fair enough but when you can regularly smash the ball up other fairways to avoid the trouble on the hole your on makes me wonder ..

If as some say (and im NOT doubting you in any way )St Andrews is the Open , what about the years its played elsewhere ?

If its about tradition why don't they still play it it with old clubs on feather balls  in jackets etc ?.. 

I love watching the Open , I will hopefully some day play St Andrews im just curious as to peoples thoughts etc
		
Click to expand...

Bill, if i didn't know better i'd swear you were fishing


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 19, 2015)

Val said:



I would question the Masters as a major as its qualifying criteria is wrong, top 50 and no other real qualifying process other than having had won the event and being a major winner, it's field this year had 97, thats not good enough as a major IMO.
		
Click to expand...

I agree Martin , totally , and I feel Agusta can be tricked up too much regarding the greens at times , but if you drive the ball 70 yards off the fairway you are in trouble , ala Rory ..


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 19, 2015)

Val said:



			Bill, if i didn't know better i'd swear you were fishing 

Click to expand...

Honest as heck mate im not ..

Fully open (forgive the pun) to being convinced , just saw way too many wild (bad) shots today still clear shots to the geen .. 

Maybe trouble not visable on the TV?


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 19, 2015)

SammmeBee said:



			Greatest course in the world....if you haven't been then don't comment.....
		
Click to expand...


Give this guy a medal.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 19, 2015)

Val said:



			I would question the Masters as a major as its qualifying criteria is wrong, top 50 and no other real qualifying process other than having had won the event and being a major winner, it's field this year had 97, thats not good enough as a major IMO.
		
Click to expand...

H'mm! Actually, it's an Invitation Event, so they can invite/exclude anyone they care to!

However, the expectations (that have never been breached) are rather more than just Top 50!

http://www.augusta.com/masters/players/qualifications

That's virtually the same as all other Majors initial qualifications - but without the 'additional qualifiers' that the likes of US Open and The Open have! As it happens, Paul Dunne wouldn't have got a place in The Masters, so a bit of magic would have been lost - but The Masters Committee does have some discretion about additional invites, which it has used to ad to the worldwide appeal of its tournment!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 19, 2015)

Val said:



			Kingsbarns isn't in St Andrews but yes it's a great course.

The Castle is very good, greens are quirky but it's a stunning golf course.

Best course in St Andrews is reported to be the New course I'm told.
		
Click to expand...

Not played Kingsbarns or The Castle so don't know what they are like but would agree that during my time there the New Course was the best course and the Jubilee was the most difficult. I even enjoyed playing the Eden Course more than the Old Course.


----------



## walliams8 (Jul 19, 2015)

Is this thread a joke? Worst thing I've ever read


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 19, 2015)

walliams8 said:



			Is this thread a joke? Worst thing I've ever read
		
Click to expand...

Nope not a joke ! Genuine question .. Not anti St Andrews in any way , 

Worst thing you've ever read ? slight over reaction maybe ? ?

Is what ball for me , what tee for you , whats your favourite colour glove  more your type of thread ? 

Sure whats your thoughts & opinion? that's what I asked , im not silly enough to think im always right that's why I give my thought and ask for comments ..


----------



## Spuddy (Jul 19, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Honest as heck mate im not ..

Fully open (forgive the pun) to being convinced , just saw way too many wild (bad) shots today still clear shots to the geen .. 

Maybe trouble not visable on the TV?
		
Click to expand...

The layout with parallel holes quite often lends itself to the least dangerous landing spots being on the adjacent fareway.  Distance isn't really a problem for these guys so they'll often take a slightly longer approach shot if it means avoiding the treacherous pot bunkers at driving distance.


----------



## Val (Jul 19, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			H'mm! Actually, it's an Invitation Event, so they can invite/exclude anyone they care to!

However, the expectations (that have never been breached) are rather more than just Top 50!

http://www.augusta.com/masters/players/qualifications

That's virtually the same as all other Majors initial qualifications - but without the 'additional qualifiers' that the likes of US Open and The Open have! As it happens, Paul Dunne wouldn't have got a place in The Masters, so a bit of magic would have been lost - but The Masters Committee does have some discretion about additional invites, which it has used to ad to the worldwide appeal of its tournment!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, you've just made my point, it's an invitational event as opposed to an open hence why i feel its a closed shop and undeserving of Major status.

By definition it's top 50 and some others, most major winners and top 10 of previous years are mainly Top 50 players so that criteria almost cancels itself out, then the amateurs.

97 players in a major? Nah not for me.


----------



## walliams8 (Jul 19, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Nope not a joke ! Genuine question .. Not anti St Andrews in any way , 

Worst thing you've ever read ? slight over reaction maybe ? ?

Is what ball for me , what tee for you , whats your favourite colour glove  more your type of thread ? 

Sure whats your thoughts & opinion? that's what I asked , im not silly enough to think im always right that's why I give my thought and ask for comments ..
		
Click to expand...

Your asking if St. Andrews should host the open championship . Absolutely ridiculous . No offence got nothing against you having an opinion but that is my opinion .


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 19, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Maybe trouble not visable on the TV?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it is not!

There are many bunkers that are simply to be avoided - the Road Hole is the most famous one, but is probably not the worst! The reason many ply their 3rd shot on 14 from the wrong fairway is to avoid the aptly named Hell Bunker! There are many other sneaky little ones hidden from view, but the player is aware of and the test is to fly or otherwise avoid them, often with considerable sacrifice of position (distance or line in)! TV and the sheer ability of these guys does not demonstrate these hazards!

It is rather remarkably 'fair' as the lumps and bumps of both the fairways and greens throw enough curve balls to test every type of players all round game! And it does that without really having to be tricked up - even though at least 1 tee (14) is actually OOB - to bring Hell Bunker back into play after distances got silly!

It does, however, need a gentle (10-15mph) breeze to help 'protect' the hazards. The year Tiger won with -19, it was particularly calm! Roy's 'no rounds in the 70s' Open demonstrates what can happen. Paul Lawrie, a traditionally great player of the wind, could be a couple of shots closer to the lead but for disaster on 17!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 19, 2015)

Spuddy said:



			The layout with parallel holes quite often lends itself to the least dangerous landing spots being on the adjacent fareway.  Distance isn't really a problem for these guys so they'll often take a slightly longer approach shot if it means avoiding the treacherous pot bunkers at driving distance.
		
Click to expand...

This is one of the things im asking tho mate , should you be able to  virtually take the fairway of the hole your playing out of play and still be able to get home ? all be it a longer shot .. in my club if your way off line on most holes you lay up or punch back to where u should be


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 19, 2015)

walliams8 said:



			Your asking if St. Andrews should host the open championship . Absolutely ridiculous . No offence got nothing against you having an opinion but that is my opinion .
		
Click to expand...

fair dues,  but apart from tradition of the place , does the course deserve it ? IF the course was anywhere except St Andrews would it get a Major ? 
If the tradition of the Open is the big thing , does it lose some of its appeal when its not @ St Andrews ?

Genuine questions by the way if I ever get lucky enough to play it or attend an open there I could  possibly change my opinion totally of it



Foxholer said:



			Indeed it is not!

There are many bunkers that are simply to be avoided - the Road Hole is the most famous one, but is probably not the worst! The reason many ply their 3rd shot on 14 from the wrong fairway is to avoid the aptly named Hell Bunker! There are many other sneaky little ones hidden from view, but the player is aware of and the test is to fly or otherwise avoid them, often with considerable sacrifice of position (distance or line in)! TV and the sheer ability of these guys does not demonstrate these hazards!

It is rather remarkably 'fair' as the lumps and bumps of both the fairways and greens throw enough curve balls to test every type of players all round game! And it does that without really having to be tricked up - even though at least 1 tee (14) is actually OOB - to bring Hell Bunker back into play after distances got silly!

It does, however, need a gentle (10-15mph) breeze to help 'protect' the hazards. The year Tiger won with -19, it was particularly calm! Roy's 'no rounds in the 70s' Open demonstrates what can happen. Paul Lawrie, a traditionally great player of the wind, could be a couple of shots closer to the lead but for disaster on 17!
		
Click to expand...

(1) Should you be able to play that safe in a Major tho ? 
(2) Whats not visable on TV is possibly whats giving me a wrong interpretation of the course  so


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 19, 2015)

Val said:



			Thanks, you've just made my point, it's an invitational event as opposed to an open hence why i feel its a closed shop and undeserving of Major status.

By definition it's top 50 and some others, most major winners and top 10 of previous years are mainly Top 50 players so that criteria almost cancels itself out, then the amateurs.

97 players in a major? Nah not for me.
		
Click to expand...

How many make the cut? Same number as in the 2 Opens - which I agree, are 'open'!

But I believe all the players think - without denigrating the others - that The Masters is probably THE one to win!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 19, 2015)

walliams8 said:



			Your asking if St. Andrews should host the open championship . Absolutely ridiculous . No offence got nothing against you having an opinion but that is my opinion .
		
Click to expand...

But in the opinion of others it's not the best course in the area, accepting it's history and tradition is second to none, why is it ridiculous? Surely the best players should be tested on the best courses? 
Just a question,


----------



## Val (Jul 19, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			How many make the cut? Same number as in the 2 Opens - which I agree, are 'open'!

But I believe all the players think - without denigrating the others - that The Masters is probably THE one to win!
		
Click to expand...

The cut is similar that i will give but it's too exclusive a field, the Open is inclusive to everyone, you just have to qualify and there is plenty opportunity to do so.

As to which one the all want to win, thats up for debate. Many will say its the Open championship many will say the Masters and many (US players mainly) will say the US Open, Jack Nicklaus stated the US Open was the one he wanted most as it was his national Open.


----------



## SyR (Jul 19, 2015)

I think it does a great job of selecting winners:

2010: Louis Oosthuizen
2005: Tiger Woods
2000: Tiger Woods
1995: John Daly
1990: Nick Faldo
1984: Seve Ballesteros
1978: Jack Nicklaus

If not St Andrews then where? Lydd Golf Club maybe?


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 19, 2015)

Greatest golf course in the world.......


----------



## stevek1969 (Jul 19, 2015)

Val said:



			Kingsbarns isn't in St Andrews but yes it's a great course.

The Castle is very good, greens are quirky but it's a stunning golf course.

Best course in St Andrews is reported to be the New course I'm told.
		
Click to expand...

Best course in St Andrews is the Jubilee,then The New Course


----------



## walliams8 (Jul 19, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			But in the opinion of others it's not the best course in the area, accepting it's history and tradition is second to none, why is it ridiculous? Surely the best players should be tested on the best courses? 
Just a question,
		
Click to expand...

Because it's the most historic course in the world . An open championship at St Andrews beats anything. The players are good enough to rip apart any course , let's face it, these guys are pretty good . It still comes down to whoever puts the ball in the hole in the least amount of shots wins the tournament. The old course should always be on the open rota, no doubt about it .


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 19, 2015)

stevek1969 said:



			Best course in St Andrews is the Jubilee,then The New Course
		
Click to expand...

Hiya Steve ya just made me realise the error of my question in the first place 

I should have asked The Old Course , should it host a major .. 

Apologies for getting that incorrect folks


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 19, 2015)

walliams8 said:



			Because it's the most historic course in the world . An open championship at St Andrews beats anything. The players are good enough to rip apart any course , let's face it, these guys are pretty good . It still comes down to whoever puts the ball in the hole in the least amount of shots wins the tournament. The old course should always be on the open rota, no doubt about it .
		
Click to expand...

That's a good reply , totally understand & respect that opinion


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 19, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Hiya Steve ya just made me realise the error of my question in the first place 

I should have asked The Old Course , should it host a major .. 

Apologies for getting that incorrect folks
		
Click to expand...

I think as you can see, and I agree, the answer is a resounding Yes, good to have these questions and "friendly"
banter, does no harm making people think or get twitchy&#128512;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 19, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			That's a good reply , totally understand & respect that opinion
		
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## stevek1969 (Jul 19, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Hiya Steve ya just made me realise the error of my question in the first place 

I should have asked The Old Course , should it host a major .. 

Apologies for getting that incorrect folks
		
Click to expand...

Hi Bill, just because its not the hardest course in St Andrews, doesn't mean imo that it shouldn't hold a Major. The weather up here has been horrific for weeks which hasn't helped,Fridays rain and Saturdays wind have been common up here. Its just unfortunate that it has happened this week. To be honest i think there pampered to much, there just sun followers.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 19, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I think as you can see, and I agree, the answer is a resounding Yes, good to have these questions and "friendly"
banter, does no harm making people think or get twitchy&#62976;
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate yea im a fan also & love watching the Open , as ive said im no way anti St Andrews ,


 I like hearing like minded peoples opinions , & if they put across good points &even if I don't feel the same il agree to disagree ,


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 19, 2015)

SammmeBee said:



			Greatest golf course in the world.......
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter how many times you copy and paste that response, it doesn't make it any more true.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 19, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Cheers mate yea im a fan also & love watching the Open , as ive said im no way anti St Andrews ,


 I like hearing like minded peoples opinions , & if they put across good points &even if I don't feel the same il agree to disagree ,
		
Click to expand...

I reckon your signature sums it up!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 19, 2015)

stevek1969 said:



			Hi Bill, just because its not the hardest course in St Andrews, doesn't mean imo that it shouldn't hold a Major. The weather up here has been horrific for weeks which hasn't helped,Fridays rain and Saturdays wind have been common up here. Its just unfortunate that it has happened this week. To be honest i think there pampered to much, there just sun followers.
		
Click to expand...


Totally agree they are pampered too much mate .. not many places  coulda handled that rain that fell in fairness  ..they did well ..


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 19, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			It doesn't matter how many times you copy and paste that response, it doesn't make it any more true.
		
Click to expand...

Actually I typed it because it is true.....


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 19, 2015)

SammmeBee said:



			Actually I typed it because it is true.....
		
Click to expand...

In your opinion, which you are completely entitled to have. You're misguided/deluded/wrong (in my opinion) but it would be a boring world and forum if we all agreed all of the time.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 19, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			In your opinion, which you are completely entitled to have. You're misguided/deluded/wrong (in my opinion) but it would be a boring world and forum if we all agreed all of the time.
		
Click to expand...

And the better alternative is.........


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 19, 2015)

SammmeBee said:



			And the better alternative is.........
		
Click to expand...

Any of the 'better' links courses in the UK!

Have you actually played it? A sufficient number of times to get over the 'magic' of playing there and analyse the course properly?

And have you played ALL the other 'great' courses in the world - the only real way you can justify your 'greatest course in the world' statement!!


----------



## Spuddy (Jul 19, 2015)

SammmeBee said:



			And the better alternative is.........
		
Click to expand...

Theres more to what makes a course 'great' than simply the layout/holes.  I agree with some that the Old Course isn't the best in every category but what it lacks in aesthetics is more than made up for in it's history and aura.  The goose bumps you get on the first tee, the sheer terror of the 17th tee shot or the tingle you feel crossing the Swilcan bridge add up to an experience that can't be matched anywhere else in the UK or argueably the world.  Only Augusta perhaps could rival it in that regard but try getting a round there!


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 19, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Any of the 'better' links courses in the UK!
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find they play most of the good ones already.....


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 19, 2015)

SammmeBee said:



			I think you'll find they play most of the good ones already.....
		
Click to expand...

That wasn't what you were asking though!

And maybe 'most', but certainly not 'all'! A lot of that is for other reasons than 'the course' though!

And they don't play arguably the best of them - and perhaps a close 2nd!


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 19, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			That wasn't what you were asking though!

And maybe 'most', but certainly not 'all'! A lot of that is for other reasons than 'the course' though!

And they don't play arguably the best of them - and perhaps a close 2nd!
		
Click to expand...

Which are......


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 19, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			That wasn't what you were asking though!

And maybe 'most', but certainly not 'all'! A lot of that is for other reasons than 'the course' though!

*And they don't play arguably the best of them - and perhaps a close 2nd!*

Click to expand...

Interested to know which two courses you are thinking about there.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 19, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Interested to know which two courses you are thinking about there.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently Royal County Down has a lot going for it. Royal Porthcawl could have a good shout too! 

Royal Aberdeen seems to be targeting The Open - perhaps just as a level to aspire to. Royal Dornoch would be a good shout except for the logistics. It's logistics that keeps the likes of Hillside (there's loads of 'spare' space around Birkdale) and others off the Rota too. St Andrews town and environs are uniquely set up for The Open.

So it's more than simply being 'the greatest course in the world' - that I don't believe St Andrews is - that makes an Open venue!


----------



## Sharktooth (Jul 20, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think the weather and especially the wind yesterday was unseasonal and therefore not the norm and that usually it's playable when it blows. It is iconic, loved by the players and so what if it gives the lowest scores on the rota. It still deserves to be an Open venue
		
Click to expand...

Unseasonal weather in Scotland???


----------



## Slab (Jul 20, 2015)

I think like the F1 being at Monaco, The Open at St Andrews Old Course does deserve to be there (neither venue would have a cat in hells chance of staging a new race/major if it were to be introduced today) but they both offer something pretty special to the event calendar for a variety of reasons and thereâ€™s several listed already  

If it were simply about protecting against low scoring then Iâ€™m sure theyâ€™d throw in some internal OOB etc to prevent other fairways being used and the guys would simply take irons on the shorter par 4â€™s, still hit GIR but fewer birdies. Obviously lowest score would still win whether its level par or 15 under

With a field of near 160 to complete their rounds then making the rough too long would just cause delays as they donâ€™t have the same spectator access to the middle of the course to assist the search/ball spot etc so even with provisionalâ€™s the players would take their 5 mins and slow things up  

Without St Andrews and perhaps some of the other courses that at least in part havenâ€™t been able to keep pace with developments , The Open Championship would be a poorer tournament in terms of its stature at least 

I recall seeing the Commonwealth shooting medals being awarded in the car park and while not suggesting a decline to that level, could awarding the Claret Jug on the Old Course ever be replicated to even 50% of the grandeur at any other replacement venue

If a one trick pony like Augusta gets a major every year then yeah Iâ€™d keep The Old Course once every 5 years


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 20, 2015)

The Old Course is a long way from 'the greatest course in the world'

I think TOC is just about at the end of it's era, perhaps time to move on.
If you want 'tradition' play it at Mussleburgh or Prestwick, both courses have a better golf history than TOC.
If you want a good test of modern players skills play it at Kingsbarns.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Jul 20, 2015)

Kingsbarns is ok but it's not a major venue. Some great holes and a few very ordinary ones.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 20, 2015)

Val said:



			Kingsbarns isn't in St Andrews but yes it's a great course.

The Castle is very good, greens are quirky but it's a stunning golf course.

Best course in St Andrews is reported to be the New course I'm told.
		
Click to expand...

I have not played TOC but feel I know it pretty well from years of watching The Open there.
Have walked the course on two occasions and you get the feel of following in the foot steps of all heroes of past years.
I have played The New course and in all honesty I think it could be argued it is the more typical links ,a very good test as I recall,which I failed.
Dewsweeper


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 20, 2015)

TOC is not the hardest test of golf you will ever play, but its not as easy as people think and I'm not sure you can blast it onto another fairway on all but a few holes... 
as for it being undefended without wind.... it is and so is any links course.

 Stopping play because it was a bit windy is not the best idea IMO. all around Scotland golf comps went on and our greens are quick, but they just left them a little longer to allow for the wind on Saturday


----------



## Val (Jul 20, 2015)

TOC might not be the best out there BUT is there a better golfing experience anywhere in the world? 

I don't think so.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Val said:



			TOC might not be the best out there BUT is there a better golfing experience anywhere in the world? 

I don't think so.
		
Click to expand...

 Really hope to experience it some day mate


----------



## freddielong (Jul 20, 2015)

Golf is about history and tradition as well as modern and innovative so yes the Old course should host the open.


----------



## Backache (Jul 20, 2015)

The old course is certainly not an easy course and it would appear from most of the great golfers who have commented on it to be a great course.

People look at the score to par and think the pros have it easy but that is because St Andrews is rather more traditional about how it uses par on holes not because the course is easier.

It is a shorter course by several hundred yards than either of the last two US open courses and is played on fast running links turf without tricked up overfast greens but in terms of total number of strokes taken by the winner it is 2 strokes more than the 2014 US open and two strokes less than the 2015 US open winner in spite of the rotten greens in this years US open.

The punishment for choosing the wrong line or a poor shot is subtle it is being in a poor position  for the next shot rather than the rather dull and mundane hack out of thick rough.
Great golfers like Jones Woods and Nicklaus have all realised this and extolled its virtues.

As for this nonsense about the wrong fairway. Who is to say which is the 'right' fairway. The clever golfer uses the best way to the hole taking into account the prevailing weather pin position etc. If this is by utilising a different fairway rather than aimlessly pounding it down the middle of the modern course it makes for great golf not easier golf.

The Old course regularly produces champions who have to use many different shots and think their way around the course, today was a great example of this with some superb golf by all the leaders.


----------



## freddielong (Jul 20, 2015)

Backache said:



			The old course is certainly not an easy course and it would appear from most of the great golfers who have commented on it to be a great course.

People look at the score to par and think the pros have it easy but that is because St Andrews is rather more traditional about how it uses par on holes not because the course is easier.

It is a shorter course by several hundred yards than either of the last two US open courses and is played on fast running links turf without tricked up overfast greens but in terms of total number of strokes taken by the winner it is 2 strokes more than the 2014 US open and two strokes less than the 2015 US open winner in spite of the rotten greens in this years US open.

The punishment for choosing the wrong line or a poor shot is subtle it is being in a poor position  for the next shot rather than the rather dull and mundane hack out of thick rough.
Great golfers like Jones Woods and Nicklaus have all realised this and extolled its virtues.

As for this nonsense about the wrong fairway. Who is to say which is the 'right' fairway. The clever golfer uses the best way to the hole taking into account the prevailing weather pin position etc. If this is by utilising a different fairway rather than aimlessly pounding it down the middle of the modern course it makes for great golf not easier golf.

The Old course regularly produces champions who have to use many different shots and think their way around the course, today was a great example of this with some superb golf by all the leaders.
		
Click to expand...

Great post agree 100% the old course was at her awesome best all wÃ¨ek and imo proved that she is more than upto holding future major tournaments.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 20, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The Old Course is a long way from 'the greatest course in the world'

I think TOC is just about at the end of it's era, perhaps time to move on.
If you want 'tradition' play it at Mussleburgh or Prestwick, both courses have a better golf history than TOC.
If you want a good test of modern players skills play it at Kingsbarns.
		
Click to expand...


Wrong about Kingsbarns which is good but not in the same class as the Old Course. Royal Aberdeen, yes I can see that being capable of hosting a brilliant Open, has the infrastructure. 

Someone mentioned Royal Porthcawl. I think it would struggle big time with the infrastructure. Its hosted a Seniors but not sure the area could cope with anything bigger.

Trump Aberdeen will push.


----------



## delc (Jul 21, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think the weather and especially the wind yesterday was unseasonal and therefore not the norm and that usually it's playable when it blows. It is iconic, loved by the players and so what if it gives the lowest scores on the rota. It still deserves to be an Open venue
		
Click to expand...

In my only attempt at playing it, I failed to break 100, despite being a reasonably low handicapper at the time. I particularly fell victim to its pot bunkers, and knocked a couple of balls OOB on the back nine. I also lost one ball that apparently went straight down the middle of a shared fairway; possibly played in error by another group! Ended up on the road on the road hole. Made a particularly lucky par at the 18th when I sliced my drive OOB on the right, but it bounced off a building back onto the fairway.

P.S. I went round the New Course in 79 the day before!


----------



## Tongo (Jul 21, 2015)

I suppose its easy to be wise after the event but the fact that the winning score was 15 under, nobody make a mockery of the course despite the short holes and the drama of yesterday says that yes it still should hold a major. Its quirky and the shared fairways / greens are different but that's the beauty of it all.


----------



## delc (Jul 21, 2015)

Tongo said:



			I suppose its easy to be wise after the event but the fact that the winning score was 15 under, nobody make a mockery of the course despite the short holes and the drama of yesterday says that yes it still should hold a major. Its quirky and the shared fairways / greens are different but that's the beauty of it all.
		
Click to expand...

The fact that most tour pro golfers are plus 5/6 handicap would make this about right. I don't understand the idea that the winning score should be about par. The best golfer on the day with the lowest score will still win!


----------



## Ethan (Jul 21, 2015)

I think TOC stood up well. It has always been a course defined by the weather so scores will change as the weather does. The R&A hasn't this issue with par that the USGA does, so they don't mind too much if players score plenty of birdies so long as the best player wins, and looking at the leader boards towards the end, it is hard to argue the course was not identifying pretty good players.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't think the scores would be as low if they had played when it was windy..... Saturday would have kept the scoring down had they not insisted on the greens being like lightning.


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 21, 2015)

I've never felt it too exciting watching an Open at St Andrews. No one really looks like they want to play there. It's not really my cup of tea as a course. Gullane looked shocking too in my opinion. I quite like the US style parkland courses dogleg holes and water on them. I'm going to be eating my words probably when I play the Dukes course next month. I'll probably come back either confirming my hatred or it'll be the best thing since muscle back irons.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 21, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			I've never felt it too exciting watching an Open at St Andrews. No one really looks like they want to play there. It's not really my cup of tea as a course. Gullane looked shocking too in my opinion. I quite like the US style parkland courses dogleg holes and water on them. I'm going to be eating my words probably when I play the Dukes course next month. I'll probably come back either confirming my hatred or it'll be the best thing since muscle back irons.
		
Click to expand...

The Dukes isn't a links course its an American Style Parkland


----------



## Snelly (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			I've never felt it too exciting watching an Open at St Andrews. No one really looks like they want to play there. It's not really my cup of tea as a course. Gullane looked shocking too in my opinion. I quite like the US style parkland courses dogleg holes and water on them. I'm going to be eating my words probably when I play the Dukes course next month. I'll probably come back either confirming my hatred or it'll be the best thing since muscle back irons.
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever played a links course ?

There is a reason why there are great deal number of them in the top 100 list and fill the top ten list


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 21, 2015)

To me it tests the players golfing brain and makes them think a bit, not just the ability to just hit it long and straight.  So yes it should host a major as if pro golf just descends purely into a long straight hitting competition then it will lose a great deal of its appeal to me.


----------



## Backache (Jul 21, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			I've never felt it too exciting watching an Open at St Andrews. No one really looks like they want to play there. It's not really my cup of tea as a course. Gullane looked shocking too in my opinion. I quite like the US style parkland courses dogleg holes and water on them. .
		
Click to expand...

I don't think there is any particular compulsion that you have to enjoy links golf. Though the attraction is more in the nature of the turf and terrain than the scenery. I do find it bizarre though that you say no one looks like they want to play there. Most of them seem thrilled, no one likes bad weather but the vast majority seem to love links courses.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 21, 2015)

Of course - witness the emotion that ZJ felt and openly expressed when reflecting on the fact that he'd won The Open at The Old Course.


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 21, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			The Dukes isn't a links course its an American Style Parkland
		
Click to expand...

That'll suit me no problem then  



Liverpoolphil said:



			Have you ever played a links course ?

There is a reason why there are great deal number of them in the top 100 list and fill the top ten list
		
Click to expand...

Years ago I played at Lochgreen in Troon. Came 3rd in the work golf day out. Came home absolutely shattered, weatherbeaten and vowed never to play on a course so exposed ever again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			That'll suit me no problem then  



Years ago I played at Lochgreen in Troon. Came 3rd in the work golf day out. Came home absolutely shattered, weatherbeaten and vowed never to play on a course so exposed ever again.
		
Click to expand...

So it was a bit harder than a parkland course - are you from across the pond ?


----------



## Val (Jul 21, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			I've never felt it too exciting watching an Open at St Andrews. No one really looks like they want to play there. It's not really my cup of tea as a course. Gullane looked shocking too in my opinion. I quite like the US style parkland courses dogleg holes and water on them. I'm going to be eating my words probably when I play the Dukes course next month. I'll probably come back either confirming my hatred or it'll be the best thing since muscle back irozns.
		
Click to expand...

Is this a wind up? Do you really believe the pros weren't interested in winning or playing an open at St Andrews?


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 21, 2015)

Val said:



			Is this a wind up? Do you really believe the pros weren't interested in winning or playing an open at St Andrews?
		
Click to expand...

Well I watched every round, and said to the Mrs that it felt like no one really wants to play here. I called the weather being a contributing factor, call off delays etc etc. Would certainly put a dampner on things. No it's not a wind up.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 21, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			That'll suit me no problem then  



Years ago I played at Lochgreen in Troon. Came 3rd in the work golf day out. Came home absolutely shattered, weatherbeaten and vowed never to play on a course so exposed ever again.
		
Click to expand...

You should have played Troon Darley - a wee cracker of a links course


----------



## Val (Jul 21, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			Well I watched every round, and said to the Mrs that it felt like no one really wants to play here. I called the weather being a contributing factor, call off delays etc etc. Would certainly put a dampner on things. No it's not a wind up.
		
Click to expand...

It may not be a wind up but its an opinion few if any will agree with


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			Well I watched every round, and said to the Mrs that it felt like no one really wants to play here. I called the weather being a contributing factor, call off delays etc etc. Would certainly put a dampner on things. No it's not a wind up.
		
Click to expand...

The pros love playing St Andrews ( well bar the odd yanks who can't understand that hitting ball high in the winds doesn't quite work ) 

Multiple times the U.S. Tournaments have to be stopped due to rain - especially thunder storms - they are constantly using the hooter. Far more times than a rain delay at the Open


----------



## Duckster (Jul 21, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			I've never felt it too exciting watching an Open at St Andrews. No one really looks like they want to play there. It's not really my cup of tea as a course. Gullane looked shocking too in my opinion. I quite like the US style parkland courses dogleg holes and water on them. I'm going to be eating my words probably when I play the Dukes course next month. I'll probably come back either confirming my hatred or it'll be the best thing since muscle back irons.
		
Click to expand...

Gullane looked awesome the other week, it's probably the best course that I've played in Scotland so far (playing TOC next year).  Yes there are some really nice parkland tracks, Roxburghe being a particular favourite of mine, but links golf is simply wonderful to play.



Paul77 said:



			Years ago I played at Lochgreen in Troon. Came 3rd in the work golf day out. Came home absolutely shattered, weatherbeaten and vowed never to play on a course so exposed ever again.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, whilst your there, get yourself onto one of the St Andrews Links.  Play it now, with an open mind.  Then come back and report.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 21, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			That'll suit me no problem then  



Years ago I played at Lochgreen in Troon. Came 3rd in the work golf day out. Came home absolutely shattered, weatherbeaten and vowed never to play on a course so exposed ever again.
		
Click to expand...

get yourself down the road to Western Gailes, or Glasgow Gailes, even Dundonald. 

and if you go to St Andrews again when the open isn't on try the New, its a great course, the Jubliee might be too hard for you though


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 21, 2015)

I maybe don't understand what links is. I just see all courses the same. Some have trees, some don't. Some courses are hard and some aren't. I like to keep it simple lol


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 21, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			I maybe don't understand what links is. I just see all courses the same. Some have trees, some don't. Some courses are hard and some aren't. I like to keep it simple lol
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing you don't then.

not many have tree's in play, the odd one maybe ( odd tree that is) as for some being easy... i would disagree  with you there, what are the easy ones then?


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 21, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			I'm guessing you don't then.

not many have tree's in play, the odd one maybe ( odd tree that is) as for some being easy... i would disagree  with you there, what are the easy ones then?
		
Click to expand...

I never said easy, I said some aren't hard. I was speaking generally about courses, not links as I don't play links. I wouldn't be able to play links because I know I'd be rubbish at it, based on my dislike for open space courses and not knowing where I'm hitting to. The Old Course at St Andrews with the shared greens and all that would just confuse me. I'd likely kill someone on a balcony on the 17th too. 

The place just scares the life out of me.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 21, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			I never said easy, I said some aren't hard. I was speaking generally about courses, not links as I don't play links. I wouldn't be able to play links because I know I'd be rubbish at it, based on my dislike for open space courses and not knowing where I'm hitting to. The Old Course at St Andrews with the shared greens and all that would just confuse me. I'd likely kill someone on a balcony on the 17th too. 

The place just scares the life out of me.
		
Click to expand...

not many have shared greens and as for not knowing were you are going ... that's not the case, all the rest will have rough and or Gorse/broom lining the fairways to its pretty easy to spot where you should be playing to, hitting the shot is the hard part.

get out an play, don't be scared, it will make you a better golfer adapting to different conditions.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 21, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			The place just scares the life out of me.
		
Click to expand...

Your perceptions are a little wrong, there's nothing to be scared of. You should go and play. Believe me, you won't be the worst person on course at St Andrews on any day of the year - there are always plenty of tourists that get that award. You're always welcome to join me if you need someone to go around with.

Links golf can be easy or hard. That's one of the many beautiful mysteries about playing on a links. One day it's a love affair, the next day you're having to be carted off to a clinic following a complete breakdown.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 21, 2015)

What was it about Gullane you didn't like the look of? Looked amazing from what I saw. I love links courses. Not had the chance to play many, but will be changing that next year. Playing Alcaidesa Links in Spain this summer, but that's not a true Links from what I've read. Would love to get up to Scotland and play some of the great courses.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 21, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			What was it about Gullane you didn't like the look of? Looked amazing from what I saw. I love links courses. Not had the chance to play many, but will be changing that next year. Playing Alcaidesa Links in Spain this summer, but that's not a true Links from what I've read. Would love to get up to Scotland and play some of the great courses.
		
Click to expand...

Mate, Double it, get to Goodison for a match and play some of the great links on the North West Coast, 2 birds, 1 stone:whoo:


----------



## Backache (Jul 21, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			Years ago I played at Lochgreen in Troon. Came 3rd in the work golf day out. Came home absolutely shattered, weatherbeaten and vowed never to play on a course so exposed ever again.
		
Click to expand...

It is a long course but fairly flat if you get tired after a long walk you may find the Fullarton course more suited.
You can get bad weather anywhere but the drier fairways of links courses in this climate generally make them less of a tiring slog than many parkland mudbaths when the weather turns bad.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 21, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Mate, Double it, get to Goodison for a match and play some of the great links on the North West Coast, 2 birds, 1 stone:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Haha, sounds even better. Actually moving to the North (near Warrington) in the next couple of months, so many visits to the golf coast, and to the home of Football are planned


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 21, 2015)

Backache said:



			It is a long course but fairly flat if you get tired after a long walk you may find the Fullarton course more suited.
You can get bad weather anywhere but the drier fairways of links courses in this climate generally make them less of a tiring slog than many parkland mudbaths when the weather turns bad.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a lot fitter now than I was when I was 28. I'd walk anywhere now. Current course is only 5100 yards but it's a physical slog uphill most of the time. Course is cut into the Campsie hills. I fear if I play links and like it, I'll just want to play there all the time.


----------



## Backache (Jul 21, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			I'm a lot fitter now than I was when I was 28. I'd walk anywhere now. Current course is only 5100 yards but it's a physical slog uphill most of the time. Course is cut into the Campsie hills. I fear if I play links and like it, I'll just want to play there all the time.
		
Click to expand...

I've not played in the Campsies though I don't live far away ,but would you write off inland golf if you had once paid a visit when it was pishing down and the ground sodden?
There is no reason why anyone has to prefer inland or links golf but it seems a bit close minded to write off links based on one visit. I have loved my visits to the coast in what has been rather a wet summer in the West of Scotland.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 21, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Haha, sounds even better. Actually moving to the North (near Warrington) in the next couple of months, so many visits to the golf coast, and to the home of Football are planned 

Click to expand...

I live in Warrington and am a member at  Warrington Golf Club.
When your settled in I would be happy to have a game.
This is a lovely area and I think you will be happy to make the move.
I am from South London originally and moved here in 1977,almost a local now!
Dewsweeper


----------

